# Need help in Microsoft Flight Simulator X!!!



## MedicX (Feb 10, 2007)

I cant register my game. It says i have no internet connection when i do i have my firewalls and my ani-security off of it so it cant block it.

HELP ME PLEASE!!


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

well then just keep them off while you want to play it online.


----------



## MedicX (Feb 10, 2007)

i cant register to play online thats what im trying to do is registering so that i can play online


----------



## MedicX (Feb 10, 2007)

it sometimes tells me that i have to re-install the game but it wont even un-install.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what are you getting your internet cnnection with?


----------



## MedicX (Feb 10, 2007)

i have DSL and im behind a router


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

you should make sure you open the appropriate ports in your router.



> From: http://www.kbalertz.com/kbNamed_925896/925896.aspx
> The ports that you must open for multiplayer games are as follows:
> Port	Protocol	Inbound / Outbound
> 23456	UDP	Both
> 6073	UDP	Both


----------

